# 66ft & Three bottle caps



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Howdy  
Three targets, three shots & three hits. Lottery this week maybe ?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - awesome shooting. Please randomly select 6 Lotto numbers and PM to me - I'm running them.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank You very much, mattwalt :thumbsup:

 I'm afraid that I lose my luck then.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Small objects from far away-be very AFRAID!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

The day I can shoot with that level of precision, I'll applicate for the Cirque du Soleil.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Very good shooting mate! 3 on 3


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Fantastic shooting Kalevala! At 66ft. that 8mm steel would really be dropping fast. That certainly doesn't make it easier does it?


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

Now I tried my best to get Kalevala to shoot through the center of a bagel at 66 ft.......ha! So he said he'd shoot through the top of a bottle instead. That gives us folks something to look forward to.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You've got some skills dude!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Besides being amazingly accurate, you have got to be one of the most humble individuals I know. Your shooting form is amazing Who would have ever imagined someone with a slingshot being able to shoot like you and several others do. Congratulations


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Small objects from far away-be very AFRAID!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> The day I can shoot with that level of precision, I'll applicate for the Cirque du Soleil.


So much easier to shoot without anyone around


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> Very good shooting mate! 3 on 3


I surprised myself with this one


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Fantastic shooting Kalevala! At 66ft. that 8mm steel would really be dropping fast. That certainly doesn't make it easier does it?


Thanks Dave :thumbsup:

Usually bigger is better but I thought these fly quite straight or at least feels like it.

I have to check speed with crony someday. These Precise Red (20-15) works well with 8 mm ammo.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bama Murdock said:


> Now I tried my best to get Kalevala to shoot through the center of a bagel at 66 ft.......ha! So he said he'd shoot through the top of a bottle instead. That gives us folks something to look forward to.


I thought this was a secret between us 

But okey, I tried it and I will upload video to YouTube this evening :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Besides being amazingly accurate, you have got to be one of the most humble individuals I know. Your shooting form is amazing Who would have ever imagined someone with a slingshot being able to shoot like you and several others do. Congratulations


I have to thank You Tag now 

After 10 mm target You wrote this "I believe you can do anything you put your mind to". This was all, what I was trying to think after second hit.

Thanks once more :thumbsup:


----------



## 7Sasa (Apr 17, 2018)

Now thats nice! Perhanan hienoa työtä, kova ukko!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

7Sasa said:


> Now thats nice! Perhanan hienoa työtä, kova ukko!


Thanks 7Sasa :thumbsup:

Mää ny näist tuuriosumist tiiä


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

????????????


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

What Brooksy said........


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

that's some good shooting


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

rosco said:


> What Brooksy said........


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> that's some good shooting


Thank You very much hoggy :thumbsup:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sweet!!!


Kalevala said:


> Howdy
> Three targets, three shots & three hits. Lottery this week maybe ?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Bama Murdock - I hope it wasn't a bagel with a shmear that you wanted him to sacrifice!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Skropi - just something that I hope you'll find helpful -

The lighting of your face in the avatar comes from a light source high and to the right side of your face, putting your eyes into "raccoon" mode, and causing too much shadow on the left side of your face. You would display more handsomely if you put a less powerful light source (e.g. lamp/reflected light off a white lightboard/poster board/cardboard) to lighten up the left side of your face. It should be a bit lower than the original light.

Then -

Be prepared to be swamped for autographs and hugs from throngs (not thongs) of beautiful young women. Plan an escape route in advance...

Best2u,

THWACK!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Just realized that I don't watch avatar pictures so closely


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Mojave Mo said:


> Sweet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it was


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Yours, is probably the best, coming from a person who loves humor!

Regards,

THWACK!


----------

